# Bye little stinker.....



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

My dog Tucker (10yr - doxie/poodle mix) passed away on Saturday. Friday morning he back was sore and we took him to the vet. Friday about 5:30 he looked better then I turned around and he was scooting - he back end went out. Took him to the emergency vet and they kept him over night. Choice we had was a $6000 - $10,000 operation which had a 90% chance he could walk or crate rest and therapy and then he would be in a wheel chair. But over night he lost his ability to pee, so Saturday morning I picked him up and cuddle him for a few hours and then took him to my vet and had him put down. My son noticed that Tucker looked defeated on Saturday - and that is just not Tucker he was my little stinker who loved to climb. So my house is very quite right now. My other two dogs (standard poodles), Cooper and Mini who are 2 yrs and 1 yr. are very calm without Tucker. I miss the noise and energy. 

I am working with the breeder of my other two to get a third standard poodle - yes I am crazy. Three large dogs under 3years.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry for Tucker's passing. Perhaps you want to let your household re-equilibrate before adding a puppy. I am sure your other two will revert to the clownish ways of spoos before too long. I can't imagine having three very young spoos. Javelin is finally starting to act like a grown up and I am happy at the prospect of not having constant lunacy.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It must be especially painful being so unexpected. Give yourself time to grieve and to settle back into a routine.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh Suzy, I'm so sorry for your loss :'( You made the kindest decision for your boy. I know you are missing him.

As the owner of a 2 (almost 3) year old and a 1.5 year old spoo, I can't imagine the chaos of a third. I thought for a minute about adding one from Maizie's breeder when Frosty was not even a year, but I quickly came to my senses. Your dogs are grieving too, but they will start feeling better and getting playful again, like Catherine said. Give it a little time. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the passing of Tucker. Wishes for healing and comfort at this time, for the humans and the dogs both.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry to hear this, thinking of you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's always tough to have to put a pet to sleep but you made the right decision.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my first tpoo Baby in a similar freakish manner.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I don’t think it’s fair to seniors to put them through the trauma of surgeries when the outlook is so grim. Tucker will always have a place in your heart.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the kind words and for the reminder about potential chaos of another puppy in case I was suffering from MPS.

I did think about the potential for chaos of adding a third. Mini and Cooper are very calm especially in the house. They play hard outside. Cooper gets compliments for being well behaved when we are out in public, people are surprised he is only 2. Plus it will be at least four months to a year before we get the puppy.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Peace be with you.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

I’m so sorry about your loss of Tucker. I know what you are going through. ❤


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm sorry about the loss of your doggie.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

*Update*

Just a follow up on life with only two dogs...

I realized after loosing Tucker that he was the source of the mischief making - I miss his antics. The Poodles are maturing nicely no longer getting into trouble, no more counter surfing, ok Mini will put one paw on the counter so she can see but not touch, I am even leaving doors open I have not in years.

Saturday, I pick up Johnny, 8 week old spoo. I can’t wait. My house is too calm right now and there is an empty spot on the couch.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, congratulations on baby Johnny! Sounds like a well-thought out decision. I hope he brings much love and puppy antics to your family


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How exciting - life is never dull with a poodle puppy in the house. Congratulations.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Congratulations! Your 2 poodles on the couch are gorgeous. Can’t wait to see the third


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost Tucker. Even when you know you made the right decision, it's so very, very hard to deal with. May you always be blessed with wonderful memories of him.


Johanna


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Definitely room on the couch for one more! Congratulations and all the best on a new chapter with Johnny.


----------



## saxophoneymc (Apr 20, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my fur niece 2 months ago. Dogs are so amazing. <3


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. We just lost our nearly 11 year old poodle/dox cross last Saturday. It's amazing at how much these little stinkers work their way into our hearts and the massive hole they leave when they leave us.


----------

